# Macintosh Hard Disk 20



## gpbonneau (16 Mai 2018)

On m'a donné cette semaine un disque dur externe Macintosh Hard Disk 20 (merci Alain).
Je n'avais jamais essayé ce modèle.
Mon premier Mac (un 128k acheté d'occasion et upgradé aussitôt en Mac Plus) était déjà équipé en SCSI et je ne m'en suis pas privé ;-)

Ce modèle se branche sur le port du lecteur de disquette externe, très pratique sur un 128k ou un 512k sans SCSI.







Il a eu droit à un démontage en règle pour un bon nettoyage, l'occasion de détailler la mécanique. Un Rodime 20Mo 3,5", branché sur une carte contrôleur Apple installée sur l'alimentation :



Il fonctionne très bien, moins rapide qu'un SCSI, mais largement suffisant pour un 128k/512k ou même un Mac Plus.
Il s'accorde très bien avec le 128/512, même design, même logo :




Bon, le Mac n'est plus un "vrai" 128k, c'est celui que j'ai acheté d'occasion à l'époque, avec l'upgrade MacPlus faite chez Apple, qui consistait au changement de la carte mère, de la coque arrière (pour la nouvelle prise SCSI), du lecteur de disquette 400k en 800k, et du clavier avec pavé numérique. Tout le reste : face avant, tube, carte analogique, souris sont ceux du 128k d'origine.

A l'arrière du disque, une prise pour lecteur de disquette permet tout de même de brancher un second lecteur de disquette.
On pouvait donc avoir en ligne le HD et 2 disquettes 800k :



Le HD20 a la même taille que le HD20SC qui a suivi, au look MacII, avec une mécanique Miniscribe 3,5" 20Mo SCSI :





Branché sur le MacPlus, sa performance est bien meilleur que le HD20 évidemment :








Le Mac démarre en priorité sur le port disquette, donc sur le HD20, pas moyen de démarrer sur le HD20SC, sauf à éteindre le HD20 (et il ne monte pas s'il n'est pas allumé au démarrage).

Il n'y a pas de tableau de bord "Démarrage" avec le Système 6. Sans HD20 ni disquette Système, s'il y a plusieurs disques SCSI avec un dossier Système, il démarre dans l'ordre des numéros sur le bus.

Alain m'a aussi donné un MacPlus (un vrai ;-), avec quelques accessoires intéressant... à suivre.


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2018)

Bravo, encore une fois !


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Mai 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo, encore une fois !



Merci, je continu alors 

Le MacPlus d'Alain est en bon état, avec 4Mo de RAM, il fonctionne bien. Il avait juste besoin d'un bon nettoyage et d'une réparation du lecteur de disquette.

Le MacPlus façon puzzle :



Le lecteur de disquette a vu passer un paquet de poussière depuis 30 ans  :
Avant / Après



Le petit engrenage sur le moteur d'éjection était en morceau et bloquait le moteur. Une fois changé le lecteur fonctionne impeccable :



Remontage, une pile neuve et c'est reparti 



Alain avait aussi des petits disques externe SCSI Clipper de Livingstone, vendus dans les années 90, l'ancêtre des petits disques USB d'aujourd'hui, qu'il utilisait sur son SE/30.





C'était des petits disques SCSI en 2,5", comme ceux installés dans les PowerBook série 1xx/Duo/5xx de l'époque. Ils étaient alimentés en 5V via le port ADB, avec un cable prévu à cet effet, qui permettait de d'utiliser tout de même le port ADB pour un autre périphérique. Ils étaient fournis avec de petites "rallonges" SCSI pour lui permettre de se fixer derrière un Mac, avec plusieurs écartements.

Sur les 2, un ne tourne plus, rien à faire et le deuxième est plutôt poussif, il ne démarre pas à tous les coups 
J'ai utilisé un Clipper avec le MacPlus, en mettant à l'intérieur un des petits disques Conner de 40Mo que j'avais réparé (#1)
Il se monte directement derrière le MacPlus sans empêcher l'accès aux autres prises.
Pas de prise ADB sur le MacPlus, j'ai utilisé une petite alim externe en 5V.

Et voilà un MacPlus avec un disque dur externe pratiquement invisible 




Et la prise SCSI reste disponible pour brancher un autre périphérique avec un cable standard.
Un lecteur Apple CD SC Plus par exemple 





Alain utilisait aussi un écran fumé sur son MacPlus, qui se fixe dans la rainure entre la façade et le boitier, et donc adaptable sur la plupart des Mac compact, du 128k au Classic II :


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2018)

Joli boulot ! 

Pour l'écran fumé, j'ai passé pas mal de temps devant celui de mon Classic II sans en disposer.
Mais peut être qu'en passant la majorité de son devant, c'était mieux ?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mai 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Joli boulot !
> 
> Pour l'écran fumé, j'ai passé pas mal de temps devant celui de mon Classic II sans en disposer.
> Mais peut être qu'en passant la majorité de son devant, c'était mieux ?



A vrai dire, je n'en ai jamais utilisé non plus, pendant prés de 15 ans devant des écrans cathodiques bien plus fatiguant que les écrans LCD d'aujourd'hui, avant que ceux-ci soient disponible en grande taille à prix abordable.
Et je ne pas de problème aux yeux ;-) 10/10 aux 2, même si j'ai des lunettes pour la vision de prés depuis quelques années (mes bras n'étaient plus assez long ;-), rien d'anormal à mon âge.
Mais pour ceux qui trouvaient ça trop fatiguant, ça permettant d'adoucir le scintillement des écrans...

Chaque nouvelle technologie amène son lot de questionnement... safe ou pas... aujourd'hui c'est la lumière bleue...

Ceci dit je trouve ce modèle plutôt bien fait par rapport à certains... il respecte assez bien le look du MacPlus.


----------



## melaure (29 Mai 2018)

Très bien tout ça ... 

Cela fait vraiment plaisir à voir ! 

Et me met un peu en rogne de ne plus avoir le temps alors que j'ai plein de matos qui dors dans les placards (enfin qui tombe petit à petit en rade aussi).

La retraite c'est pas avant 20 ans ... le chômage sinon ...


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mai 2018)

melaure a dit:


> ...j'ai plein de matos qui dors dans les placards (enfin qui tombe petit à petit en rade aussi).
> 
> La retraite c'est pas avant 20 ans ... le chômage sinon ...



Envoie ton matos, je te le rendrais dans 20 ans 
Je plaisante, peu de chances que je sois encore devant un écran dans 20 ans.

Encore quelques photos.
Le jeu des 7 erreurs 128k/Plus :




Pour le dos, la photo du 128k vient du net, vu que le mien a été upgradé en Plus.

En version Juke-Box :


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2018)

Vraiment beau tout ça, tu devrais en faire un livre !!!

Sinon le jour où je trouve un boulot à coté de chez moi et pas à une heure, j'aurais de nouveau du temps pour bricoler. Et ce jour là j'ouvre un sujet dans ce forum, pour qu'on puisse échanger, et surtout avoir des conseils


----------

